# Anyone seen Scooby Doo?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Has anyone seen this movie? I want to see but I want to know if its a good theater movie or if I should wait to see it on DVD. My kids have been talking about it, can't really say I was ever a big Scooby Doo fan growing up.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

well, i WOULD go see it, but it does have matthew lillard in it and i don't go to matthew lliard films...
and i WOULD go see it, except that it has freddie prinze, jr in it, and i don't go see freddie prinze jr films...
and i WOULD go see it, but it does have scobby doo in it, and i don't even watch the cartoon on CN....and i WOULD go see it, but they ARE charging admission for it, which seems a rather bold move considering the stars and the subject matter...

IF you want to take your kids to the really COOL and exceptionally made family film of the summer-take them to see LILO & STITCH, whioch is such a good film that it's EVEN worth non bargain matinee prices(but do the bargain anyway)...


----------

